
A gentle introduction to return-oriented programming  - iamwil
http://blog.zynamics.com/2010/03/12/a-gentle-introduction-to-return-oriented-programming/
======
iamwil
Looked it up because of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1217310> and
hadn't heard of it before.

As a side note, Morris worm mentioned in the diagram tickled me.

